# config.sys : how edit ?



## muddy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

how do i add lines to / edit config.sys file ? how would i make a backup , in case i make a mistake ? how would i go back to the config.sys file, if i make a mistake ? thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The config.sys file is a normal text file, you can edit it with Notepad.

To make a backup, right click on it and choose Copy. Then choose Edit/Paste. That would create a copy of the file.

Depending on what kind of mistake you make, if the system is still bootable, you can just delete the file and rename the copy that you made as per above. 

What OS are we dealing with here?


----------

